# Med-free Birth in Hospital tips?



## HoldOn2Hope

I am having a rough time finding people going this route! FOr those who have before, any tips? 

I'd like to prepare ahead as much as possible, knowing you can't really plan 100% for it anyway. I'm looking for ideas of techniques, positions, ideas, homepathic stuff, etc. that might help with pain. I heard massaging the vaginal/perineal area for weeks before is helpful?? ANYTHING else I'd just appreciate hearing. 

WOuld love some positive posts on getting through without excessive pain. :thumbup: Thanks ladies. :flower:


----------



## CatandKitten

My OB recommended I look into the Bradley Method when I said I wanted to try a natural birth.


----------



## baskinps

I highly suggest reading Ina May Gaskin's Guide to Natural Childbirth. It is inspiring and it gives you all your options, backed up by references and positive stories.


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

That's the third time I read something about that book. I guess its worth it!


----------



## lynnikins

get labour props like a birthing ball find out about using water or pain relief ( showers or baths) look at TENS if you would be ok to think about that as an option, spend time kneeling leaning on stuff caus it might be one of the only positions comfortable in late labour ( i gave birth last week on my knees leaning over a ball ) prep your birthing partners with massage techniques i found one way to get me through a contraction was to alternate a hotwater bottle on my lower back with my husbands hand ( cool from being in the pool caus he was filling it ) and have him apply pressure to my back, some people use a tennis ball for massage too


----------



## gamblemagic

i used a birthing ball till i went to hospital i wasn't far enough dilated for the birthing pool so i asked if i could have a labour room with a bath then as they wanted me laying down due to my Blood Pressure so i laid in the bath i laboured in there for 1 1/2 hours with no pain relief but felt dizzy so they got me to a bed and 7mins later my lil girl was in my arms - i will advise that although birthing balls are fabulous in my eyes they have caused some of my friends contractions to stop or become irregular but squatting or laying in the bath was brilliant for me its best to try em all when in labour as everyone different.


----------



## wishful1

We are hoping for the same, a med-free birth in a birthing center. I would discuss options with your midwife or whomever will be attending. Freedom to move around, try different positions, birthing ball / warm bath, etc would all be things to discuss if they are available / supported. Best of luck!


----------

